# Windows server 2008 partition permission issue



## alsafwa (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello all,

i has a problem on my server after the support company installed ERP system on it

i lost the control on the drive c so i cant install any application

every thing is working ok but i cant install or uninstall anything from it

i try administrator user / domain admin / and all admins users even the support company user

OS : windows server 2008
Network : Domain network

i hope i can find someone help me in this issue

thank you in advance


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Have you tried taking ownership (as administrator) of the C:\Program Files (x86)\ folder?

Have you tried installing applications on the D: drive?


----------



## alsafwa (Dec 19, 2012)

hello
yes i try to take the owner ship and i could not
and about installing on d i cant because for example i have sql server when i try to change in it i cant 
what can i do


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

I would suggest contacting the ERP software vendor and tell them what's going on, and that it started after they installed their software. I'm sure they have seen this issue before and know how to fix it.


----------



## alsafwa (Dec 19, 2012)

thank you for your reply and hope if someone have solution


----------



## rhynes (Aug 14, 2006)

4 times in the last 2 years i've had to deal with 3rd parties infecting of my clients servers from the USB sticks they did the installation with. I wonder if that's your issue. No outsiders are allowed to put a USB stick in any computer I deal with from now on - either manufacturer CD or download only.


Which ERP system did they install?


----------



## alsafwa (Dec 19, 2012)

i have ERP AX 2009

i reinstall the OS and the database and it working well now


----------

